# Ear Weights



## xbocax

so i made my own ear weights today pretty cool, just need fema clay, wire, and fishing weights. get the fishing weight tie wire around it then use the wire to make the design of your choice then surround that with fema clay and bake it. the one i did came out like a question mark and id like to do a rectangular one thats all flat sides and the width and depth of the body is the same width and depth of the hook par so its like a perfect cube rectangle thingy.


----------



## farmer john

you ever see the ear weight competition from the eskimo olympics in alaska? thats some seriously hardcore shit.


----------



## xbocax

lol no i havent but i can only imagine


----------



## farmer john

i wanta say like 15 or twenty pounds hanging from an ear then you still gotta cross the finish line then for round 2 you tie your ear to the other guy sit facing him the proceed to try and rip his ear off first this is all before the blubber eating contest ... none of that was sarcastic i swear look it up


----------



## 3t87

sounds pretty cool, i have mine at 3/4 and just been doing the electical tape wraps but this method sounds pretty cool, i'll probably try it out>thanks for the tip, what size fishing weight are you using by the way ?>thanks


----------



## 3t87

sorry not size but rather what weight of fishing weight are you using?>


----------



## dharma bum

teflon tape.


----------



## Spacegrrl

mine's only at 1/2" at the moment. never thought of making my ownstretcher, that's a cool idea. one time I hung a coathanger in it, was fucking painful.


----------



## xbocax

i used about a 2oz weight for each ear


----------



## Loth Lorien

This is a great idea. I've been taking master locks or combination locks and putting them in as ear weights. But I'm still at a small size right now. I'm trying to get from 00g to 7/16th.


----------



## Skitty

I used to do this too with fema/sculpy clay, but you need to be able to bake it. For a while I had carabeaners in my ears but their weight started streatching my ears too much. I like the look of big gages but my ears blow out at anything over 3/4, i've degauged them a lot, they're about the width of a pencil now. What I really want to learn how to do is to make earings from wood.


----------



## DonnyDerelict

Be careful with weights, yo. Don't want ya lobes stretching unevenly and thinning out.


----------



## Arapala

good idea, but id try to find some higher quality materials. you gotta be careful putting things into your body. i wouldnt suggest using any toxic metals like lead, or cheap wire. fima clay is very porous even when hardened! If youre looking for a cheap ear weight might as well buy weights as museum artifacts from ebay and clean them up yourself. ive got a few badass authentic pairs from tribes in malaysia that way. only cost me like $8 to $15 a pair...


----------

